# Side moldings one time use only?



## countrysideb5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm taking my A5 to be repainted. From what I understand is that the side moldings on the doors, once removed cannot be reinstalled as they are destroyed in the removal process. Is this true?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Side moldings one time use only? (countrysideb5)*

That doesn't sound reasonable, but I don't own one. 
Ask the people painting the car to see what they say about it. They deal with stuff like that all the time.


----------

